# wanted: r34 98 gtt trans cross memeber



## jgr34 (Jul 7, 2020)

wanted: a transmission cross member for a 98 r34 gtt 5 speed, email me [email protected], thanks


----------



## jgr34 (Jul 7, 2020)

still searching...


----------

